# Frage zum Ayato "Tutorial" Example 21



## Viviel (18. September 2004)

Hi, 
also ich habe eine Frage zu Step 2 in diesem Tutorial zu dem statischen Kram 
_"Create a New Solid in a New Composition. Apply Effect > Render > Fractal Noise. Apply Effect > Adjust > Levels." _
hab ich eigentlich keine Frage, aber wie aus dem statischen nun genau die Animation(links von Step 2) wird verstehe ich nicht so ganz.  
Im Grunde sind das ja diese 3 Punkte:
_ "Put a key frame into "Offset Turbulence" and "Evolution".  Move to right flickeringly. Moreover, Apply Blur ScreenEdge using "Mask Feather"_

Wenn ich es so ausführe, wie das meiner Meinung nach sein müsste, kommt das der leider Animation(links von Step 2) nicht wirklich nahe.
Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

Gruß Viviel


----------



## Chocobanana (19. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Viviel _
> *Hi,
> also ich habe eine Frage zu Step 2 in diesem Tutorial zu dem statischen Kram
> "Create a New Solid in a New Composition. Apply Effect > Render > Fractal Noise. Apply Effect > Adjust > Levels."
> hab ich eigentlich keine Frage,*



Das ist ja schon mal etwas *gg*.

Zur Animation:

Wie schon im Tutorial steht, musst du für "Offset Turbulence" und "Evolution" die "Stopuhr" aktivieren --> Das ist im Effekt Fenster die kleine Uhr links von der jeweiligen Eigenschaft. Dies geschieht noch im Zeitpunkt "0". Dann gehst in der Timeline einfach ein paar Sekunden weiter, z.B. auf 3 Sekunden, und änderst die Werte der beiden Eigenschaften. Da musst selbst ein bissl rumprobieren da Ayato keine exakten Werte herausgibt  

Tjo, dann hast du schon mal die erste "Grundanimation" fertig.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,

                   Choco


----------



## Viviel (22. September 2004)

Danke dir. Hat alles gut geklappt.


----------



## Fathom (11. November 2007)

was meinen die mit  Move to right flickeringly.
Moreover, Apply Blur ScreenEdge using "Mask Feather"
Wie hast du das genau gemacht?
Habe auch alles soweit, nur verschiebt sich das jetzt noch nicht von links nach rechts?
Hat auch nicht so ne weiche Auswahl.
Also Keys sind gestzt so wie im Bild aber die Animation läuft noch nicht von links nach rechts.
Was ist da zu tun

Vielen Dank
Fathom


----------



## chmee (12. November 2007)

Ich habe einige Ayato Tutorials übersetzt, auch No21.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289911-ayato-web-21-flammendes-logo.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Fathom (12. November 2007)

Hey,

sehr cool. Wo kann man die restlichen Tutorials von dir finden?

MFG


----------



## Fathom (12. November 2007)

Kannst du vielleicht bei der Fernseher Animation (on/Off) genauer auf den Schluss eingehen?
Wie genau werden diese eingestellt werden

A - die waagerechten Streifen beim Anmachen - STRIPE
B - das Blitzen beim Ausschalten - FLASH
C - der Lichtpunkt beim An- und Ausmachen - FLARE
D - Schalte die Bewegungsunschärfe der Ebene an und animiere Skalierung und Position.

Das geht mir etwas zu schnell.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße
Fathom


----------



## chmee (12. November 2007)

Ah, Scheinbar hast Du die anderen auch gefunden..

Allgemein :
Wie man im letzten Bild des Tutorials sieht, gehen diese Sachen sehr schnell von Statten.
1-3 Frames genügen. Dort siehst Du auch *D* (Motionblur-Bewegungsunschärfe) angeklickt - in der Timeline der *M*-Button.

Schau bei Ayato in das Video, mach Dir Gedanken, welches Footage Du dafür benötigst.
Es hilft, wenn Du Dir das Video in Einzelframes anschaust.

*zu A* - Der Streifen entsteht kurz nachdem es geblitzt hat und verschiebt sich unregelmäßig über den Screen.
*zu B* - Ist eigentlich nur ein 1frame langes Weissbild.
*zu C* - Lightflare, die 1 Frame anwächst, und 2-4 Frames ausgeht.

Wie schon gesagt, schau Dir das Video (Final Render) im Original-Tutorial an und ergründe die letzte Timeline-Ansicht im Tutorial.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fathom (15. November 2007)

ja, aber wie genau erstellt man beispielweise Stripe, Flare und Flash. Die genauen Einstellungen kann ich schon machen, nur die waagerechten Streifen, Blitzen, Lichtpunkt und die Bewegungsunschärfe machen mir sorgen.
Wäre echt super nett, wenn du mir da weiterhelfen könntest.

MFG
Fathom


----------



## chmee (16. November 2007)

Der Lichtpunkt kann einfach nur ein Effekt namens "*Flares*" (unter Render) sein, der in der Größe/Kontrast animiert ist. Den legst Du am Besten auf eine einfache schwarze *Farbfläche* und stellst den Ebenenmodus auf *Addieren*.

Flash ist meines Erachtens eine geschickt gesetzte weisse Farbfläche für *ein Frame*.

Schick finde ich die Streifen weil sie sehr fein auseinandergehen, da würde es zB helfen, wenn Du in Photoshop eine Fläche erstellst, die in der Mitte Grau und zu den Rändern oben und Unten zu weiss verläuft. Diese importierst Du in AE und stellst am Anfang die Höhe auf 5% ( Ausprobieren ) und animierst diese. Gleichzeitig lohnt uU ein Adjustmentlayer ( Sorry, deutsch fällt mit gerade nicht ein ), wo man ein Weichzeichner rauflegt, der für die Zeit der Stripe das Rauschen weich macht..

Die Bewegungsunschärfe ist das kleinste Problem, du machst sie einfach an ! Den Unterschied sieht man schon bei der Bearbeitung.

kleiner Ratschlag : Stöbere ein bisschen in der AE-Hilfe, da findest Du alle Infos zu Motionblur oder Adjustmentlayer.

mfg chmee


----------

